# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Sistema Zadorra, electricidad y agua

## JMTrigos

Artículo de Deia 
http://www.deia.eus/2018/08/24/opini...y-agua#Loleido



> HaCE ahora 60 años, el 20 de abril de 1958, se llenaron los pantanos de Urrunaga y Uribarri Ganboa situados en Araba que desde entonces constituyen la gran reserva hidráulica de abastecimiento de agua potable para parte de Bizkaia, por medio del Consorcio de Aguas Bilbao Bizkaia, y de Gasteiz, por Amvisa, Aguas municipales de Vitoria S.A. Asimismo, son también el gran recurso hídrico que mediante la central hidroeléctrica de Barazar, perteneciente a Iberdrola y el pantano de Undurraga del Consorcio ambos en Zeanuri que vinculados a los otros dos embalses contribuyen al suministro eléctrico del territorio vizcaino.
> 
> Se trata de una colosal obra pública, una de las más trascendentales acontecidas en Euskal Herria por su esencial beneficio e interés social y la envergadura de su proceso con construcciones en diferentes lugares, sus características, procesos de concesiones y traspasos de sus suministros, es algo compleja de resumir en un artículo por lo que se reducen algunos parámetros numéricos del conjunto.
> 
> En 1926 se inicia un visionario proyecto cuando el ingeniero Manuel Uribe-Echevarria solicita al Estado la concesión de las aguas del río Zadorra y sus afluentes Anguelu, Arlaban y Zayas, situados en Araba al norte de Gazteiz, para mediante la construcción de dos embalses reguladores, tres saltos de agua y sus centrales hidroeléctricas producir energía destinada a la industria de la metrópoli de Bilbao a la vez que mejorar su abastecimiento de agua. Propuesta rechazada dos años después ya que suponía modificar la cuenca de servicio, la meseta, una zona agrícola necesitada del caudal del río. No obstante en 1930 Uribe-Echevarria solicita la reconsideración del expediente.
> El Gobierno de la II República en 1934, tras la aprobación con algunas modificaciones y ciertas condiciones, concede la autorización para el primer gran trasvase de una cuenca o vertiente mediterránea a la del golfo de Bizkaia. La sublevación fascista de 1936 y posterior autarquía impidió su realización pero en 1945 la empresa Altos Hornos de Vizcaya S.A. (AHV) adquiere al concesionario Uribe-Echevarria sus derechos y dos años después los traspasa a la recién constituida sociedad Saltos y Aguas del Zadorra S.A., dependiente de AHV, que asume todos los proyectos citados que constituirán el Sistema Zadorra.
> 
> En esta época, los años cincuenta del siglo XX, la creciente implantación industrial en el entorno de la ría del Ibaizabal en el área metropolitana de Bilbao, especialmente la gigantesca empresa AHV en constante proceso de desarrollo emplazada entre Barakaldo y Sestao, exigía un suministro regular de energía eléctrica. A su vez, el fuerte aumento demográfico de la villa y municipios circundantes requería disponer de gran cantidad de agua para el abastecimiento urbano.
> 
> ...

----------

